# Torque Values



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

All, Does anyone know where I can find a manual that has torque values for engine, transmission and differential? 1952 MH 22.

thanks,

Steve


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

manuals are all over.....just look......go to yesterdays tractors .com they have manuals....if not theres always ebay or tractor shows


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

I bought the parts manual and the service and repair manual. Neither of them have torque values. Is there another manual that Im missing?


----------



## MH-33 (May 5, 2004)

you should have all of them then.....i wonder why it dont say anything about valves.....


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

steve 
i'm sure i have those specs i'll make a note for myself to look see tomorrow i forgot about it today once i got out to the shop


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

had to go out tonight see what was bothering the dog so i checked......cylynder head and rod and main caps 3/8 bolt or stud 45 ft pounds.. 7/16 bolt or stud 75 ft pounds 
no torque values for trans and diff just the clearances and those should be in your service manual


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Offical Massey owners manuals have all the toqure spec. for the engine. Not sure about for the trans and such. It owners manuals for the masseys are a treasure trove of information including such things as tire wear patterns because of weight or the lack of it along with improper tire presures.
 Al


----------



## Steve (Oct 20, 2004)

hmmm.....ok, Im asking because the large nut on the input shaft to the transmission backed off some. I know that it needs to be peened ? into place once the torque value has been achieved. I guess my attempt to lock it into place wasnt enough. So as I go through taking out the drive shaft and all that to retighten the nut, I wanted to get the torque, if available. Its not in my two manuals. Anybody have any thoughts where that might be found? 


:bigusa:


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Only place I would even guess is an offical massey dealer service manual. Nope I don't have darn it.
 Al


----------

